# Gallipolis Bass



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone fishing for bass in this pool? I have a tournament in a few weeks and have heard that it is better to lock threw and go to Racine. Any help would be great.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I live near the Byrd Dam. Many tournaments won are won by locking through to Racine or going up the Kanawha to Winfield. The pool has bass but cannot take the pressure of a tournament...just not enough bass to go around.


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

I know what you mean last year only 4 out of 43 fisherman caught fish. Thank you for the info.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

This should be a better year. Let me know how the tournament goes.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

There are bass down stream of the locks. On the WV side there are a few man made rock formations that break the current. These are sporadic at best though. I would lock through. You can always catch bass north of the locks. A short distance up river from the locks there is a cove on the east side that has an island in the middle. Fish that cove and pitch a worm or something at every little twig. There are always one or two in there. Most people just fish it quickly and do not pick it apart. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Gambler, Are you fishing the ABA?


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes justflippin I am fishing the ABA. Last year I had to go as a non boater because my boat was in the shop. This year I think I want to get away from everyone, maybe Ill have a better shot.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I can't decide if I'm going to make the trip. I've never been there before and their calling for some really hot weather this week. Any good places to stay down there where you don't have to worry about your boat?


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

I forget the name of the hotel we stayed at but we had no problems with the boats, and it was'nt far from the ramp. Im going down tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

THe hotel is the Holiday Inn. $80.00


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

When is the tournament? I might go to the weigh in for fun.


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Not sure yet.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

How was the fishing Gambler?


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

One short bass and that was it.


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

i would stay in that pool and up the kanawa river approx 10 miles .look for rock around sharp bends in the river .it is great small mouth fishing.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

This tournament is this weekend I believe?

The River is just now settling down. I was down on the Gallipolis Boat Ramp last night. They had cleared most of the debris out of the boat launch but there is still alot floating around. I saw one log go down that just had each end sticking out and the rest under water. It was probably close to 12 to 15 feet long. On the way to work I noticed quite a bit of small debris floating close to the outer bend of the bank. They are calling for rain tonight and tommorow. Be careful out there?

I would like to know more about the smallmouth fishing the first 10 miles up the Kanawha. I have lived on the river in this area all my life and have not put much time in the Kanawha. I want to branch out into that area. Any assistance would be appreciated.

In fact, if the rain holds out, I may put the ole Nitro in tonight.


----------



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the info although I did'nt win I had my best finish on the river 7th place. First had 5 something.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Great job Gambler01 on your best river finish. I hope the next time you place even higher.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

This tournament was much better than last years. I understand the winner did lock through and was using spinnerbaits and tubes. 

I put in at Gallipolis yesterday and caught 13. Only 5 were keepers between 13 and 14 inches. I caught them on buzzbaits, spinnerbaits and tubes. I fished from Gallipolis to Cheshire. The wind wiped out my afternoon. I wish I could say I found a pattern. The pattern was that they were everywhere (docks, weedbeds, rocks, creek mouths, lockwalls, jetties...) 

It is some tough fishing.


----------

